# Configuring Password for Netgear Wirless Router



## gawebneck (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a Netgear Wireless G router - WGR614

Half of the neighborhood is exploiting my unprotected signal and they are killing my bandwidth (and who knows what else). I've tried adding a password to the router via www.routerlogin.com - security, but after I've done that, I can no longer connect from my wireless computers.

I've tried going into control panel - networking - then checking the security settings on the wireless adaptors. I see where there is a WEP option and you can enter the key, however WINXP (my OS) doesn't have the same number of bits encryption as the key generated by the router (ex - router is 64 or 128bit, winxp has option for 48 bit or 96 bit - not sure about the exact # for for Winxp but it's close). When I try putting the WEP key from the router into the security setting on the adaptor, it fails to connect. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

To get WEP running, first configure the router using ONLY the hex key option, not the passphrase option. Then, for each client, use the hex key that matches the router's key.

WEP is not that difficult to crack, so if you can use WPA (the WGR614 supports it), that's the best option. What make/model of wireless adapters are you using?


----------



## gawebneck (Dec 13, 2004)

Here's an update:

I tried your suggestion, entered the hex key on one of my wireless clients and the network adaptor said that it was connected to the router, but when I tried to launch IE, I got the "check network setting and try again" screen. When looking at the activity for the "connected" adaptor, I showed only a few packets sent, none received. I tried releasing the ip and renewing but the IP won't release/renew. 

As for the wireless adaptor - it is a DLink Airplus G model# WGR614. It originally came with a special software program that would allow you to enter the WEP key and would then configure your windows settings automatically. Needless to say, I don't know where that prog is now and the d/l from the manufacturer doesn't include it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You MUST also enter the exact same hex key into the router. WEP is normally pretty easy to get going if you use the HEX keys.


----------

